# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Batı Misyonerlik Neyi Amaçlıyor .. ?

## ceydaaa

dasd.jpgHıristiyan misyonerler emperyalizmin öncü kuvvetleridirler. Batı ülkeleri dini, yönetimin tamamen dışında bıraktıkları halde İslam dünyasındaki misyonerlik çalışmalarına büyük maddi katkıda bulunmaktadırlar. Misyonerliğin öncelikli amacı insanlara hıristiyanlık dinini tebliğ etmek değil gelişmemiş üçüncü dünya ülkelerinin halklarının Batı ülkelerinin dünya üzerinde kurmuş oldukları sömürgeci yapıya tamamen teslim olmalarını ve başkaldırmamalarını sağlamaktır.
Bu arada misyonerler, söz konusu sömürgeci yapıyı tehdit eden tehlikeleri de ortadan kaldırmayı amaçlamaktadırlar. İslam dünyasındaki hıristiyan misyonerlerin sadece din propagandası yapmakla kalmayarak bozgunculuk yapmaları da bu yüzdendir. (1)
Günümüzde Müslümanların karşı karşıya olduğu meselelerin pek çoğuna onlar sebep oldular ve halen de sebep olmaya devam ediyorlar. Misyonerler geçmişte, Müslümanları hıristiyan yapmakta başarılı olamayacaklarını anlayınca "İslam Birliği"ni ve Müslümanların İslamca yaşantılarını bozmak için değişik bir yol tuttular. Dolayısıyla Müslümanlar arasında kavmiyetçilik, liberalizm vs. gibi fikirleri yaymaya başladılar. Bugün Müslümanlar arasında yaygın olan gayrı İslâmi düşüncelerin çoğu onların ürünüdür.
Bugünkü hıristiyanlığın asıl vatanı durumunda olan Avrupa ve Amerika'da din büyük oranda arka plana atıldığı, hıristiyanlığın kuralları tümüyle unutulduğu halde, misyonerler çalışmalarını İslam ülkelerinde ve geri kalmış durumdaki Afrika ve Asya ülkeleri üzerinde yoğunlaştırmaktadırlar. Böyle yapmaları emperyalizmin çıkarlarına hizmeti amaç edindikleri yolundaki iddiamızı doğruluyor. Emperyalizmin desteği ile çok büyük bir maddi güce sahip olan kilisenin sömürge durumundaki ülkelerde yürüttüğü çalışmaları aksatmamak için kendi vatanını ihmal etmesi boşuna değildir.
Sahip oldukları dokunulmaz ve özerk statüyü çok iyi değerlendiren kilise otoriteleri kendi vatandaşlarına "din" konusunda pek söz geçirememekle beraber, üçüncü dünyada faaliyet göstermek üzere büyük bir sermaye desteğine sahiptirler. Özellikle Afrika ve Uzakdoğu gibi istismar edilmeye çok uygun yerlerde misyonerler, sınırsız ekonomik imkânların yanında batı ülkelerinin ve mevcut kukla rejimlerin askeri ve siyasi desteğiyle çalışmaktadırlar. Bugün dünyada hıristiyan bir azınlık tarafından yönetilen Müslüman ülkelerin sayısı az değildir. (2)
Misyonerliğin Geçmişi
İslam âleminde hıristiyanlaştırma faaliyetlerinin kökleri haçlı savaşlarına kadar uzanır. Hıristiyan Avrupa'nın İslam âleminde teşkilatlı bir şekilde misyonerlik çalışmalarını başlatması ise 13. asrın başlarında olmuştur. Hıristiyan misyonerler İslam âlemindeki hıristiyanlaştırma faaliyetlerini organize etmek amacıyla tarih boyunca çeşitli dernekler ve teşkilatlar kurmuşlardır. On dokuzuncu asrın girmesiyle misyonerlik faaliyetleri daha da gelişmeye ve güçlenmeye başladı. Özellikle Batı'nın gerçekleştirdiği teknolojik gelişmeleri çeşitli İslam topraklarına sokmak suretiyle nüfuzunu genişletmesi İslam âlemine misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin sızmasını da kolaylaştırdı. Misyonerlerin Müslümanlar arasında yayılmasını Avrupa ülkelerinin İslam topraklarına askerler göndermesi takip etti. Bu noktada sömürgeci güçlerle misyonerlerin gayeleri birleşiyordu. (3)
Afrika'da Sömürgecilik ve Misyonerlik El Ele
Emperyalizmin Afrika senaryosu ve bunda misyonerlerin rolü, emperyalizm-misyonerlik ilişkisini ortaya koyma bakımından üzerinde durulmaya değer.
Afrika'nın keşfinden sonra bu kıtaya ilk yayılanlar misyonerler oldu. Misyonerlerin amacı sadece insanları hıristiyanlaştırmak değil aynı zamanda onları sömürge hâkimiyetine hazır hale getirmekti. Böylece Avrupa'nın Afrika üzerindeki hâkimiyeti daha da kuvvet kazanacaktı.
Nitekim misyonerler bütün güç ve imkânlarıyla çalıştılar. Avrupalılar da hâkimiyetlerini kurdular ve bunun sonucunda bir yandan Afrika'nın tabii zenginlikleri Avrupa'ya aktarılırken, diğer yandan ekonomik gelişmeler dolayısıyla işçi talebinin karşılanması için insanlar köleleştirildiler. Avrupalının yüzyıllar süren sömürge düzeninin neticesi, bu kıtanın verimsiz, kurak ve çöl haline getirilmesi dolayısıyla insanlarının fakirleşmesi oldu.
Afrika kıtasının tabii zenginliklerinin Avrupa'ya taşınması sonucunda bu kıtanın çölleşmesini de Avrupalılar kendi çıkarları açısından kullanmayı bildiler. Batılılar, hıristiyanlaştırma faaliyetleri çerçevesinde geçmişte gerçekleştiremediklerini bugün yoksulluğu fırsat bilerek gerçekleştirmek istiyorlar. Bugün Batı'nın göndermiş olduğu hıristiyan misyonerler Afrika insanının yoksulluğunu ve açlığını onu hıristiyanlaştırmak için değerlendirmektedirler.
World Christian Encyclopaedia (Hıristiyan Dünyası Ansiklopedisi)'nın yayın müdürü istatistikçi Dawid Warren'e göre 1970'lerde hıristiyanlaştırma faaliyetlerine 70 milyar dolar ayrılmışken bu miktar gittikçe artırılarak 1980'lerde 100.3 milyar dolara çıkarıldı. Dawid Warren, tüm dünyada yapılacak hıristiyanlaştırma faaliyetleri için 1985 yılında da 127 milyar dolar ayrıldığını bildirdi. (Buna misyonerlik faaliyetleriyle bağlantılı gıda, sağlık ve diğer zorunlu ihtiyaç yardımlarının da dahil olduğunu sanıyoruz.) Yukarıda da işaret ettiğimiz üzere misyonerler, faaliyetlerini kuraklık ve açlık musibetine uğrayan ve kendi hallerine terk edilen Afrikalıların yaşadıkları bölgelerde yoğunlaştırmaktadırlar. Yardımseverler kisvesi altında faaliyet yürüten misyonerler her gün yüzlerce Etyopyalı, Sudanlı, Çadlı, Malili ve Mozambikli insanın inancını çalmaktadırlar. Anne ve babalarını kaybeden Müslüman çocuklar, papazlar tarafından idare edilen hıristiyan yetimhanelerine götürülmekte ve içlerinden zeki olanlara kilise bursları temin edilerek Batı ülkelerine tahsil yapmaya gönderilmektedirler. Bunlar Batı ülkelerinin Afrika ülkelerindeki çıkarlarını korumaya elverişli hale getirilmek üzere özel bir eğitime tabi tutulmaktadırlar. Söz sırası gelmişken bugün İslam ülkelerindeki yönetim meselesinin ve bu ülkelerde yönetim ile halk arasındaki kopukluğunun da geçmişte uygulanan benzer politikadan kaynaklandığına dikkat çekmemiz uygun olur.
Misyonerliğin Afrika'ya Getirdikleri: Sömürgeleştirme, Yoksullaştırma, Hıristiyanlaştırma ve Bozgunculuk Bugün Afrikalı Müslüman, iki büyük tehlike ile karşı karşıyadır. Biri açlık ve sefalet dolayısıyla hayatını kaybetme tehlikesi, diğeri ise fırsatı ganimet bilip insanların içinde bulundukları imkânsızlıkları istismar eden hıristiyan misyonerlerin tuzağına düşerek imanını kaybetme tehlikesi. Bunların ikincisi birinciden çok daha tehlikelidir. Çünkü birincisi geçici hayatı kaybetme tehlikesi, ikincisi ise ebedi hayatı kaybetme tehlikesidir. Ama ikincisi birinciyle irtibatlı. Çünkü Afrikalı Müslüman açlık ve sefalet yüzünden misyonerlerin kucağına itiliyor. Şimdi size hıristiyan misyonerlerin Afrika'daki çalışmalarından bazı örnekler sunalım:
Afrika'daki Müslüman halklar içerisinde açlık sıkıntısından en çok etkilenen toplumlardan biri Mozambik Müslümanlarıdır. Birleşmiş Milletler'in yayınladığı bir rapora göre Güneydoğu Afrika ülkelerinden Mozambik'te doğan her bin çocuktan 350'si yetersiz beslenme sebebiyle hayatını kaybediyor.
Mozambik Müslümanları 500 yıl Portekiz emperyalizmine karşı savaş verdiler. Portekizliler bu beş asır içinde Müslümanların bütün mal varlıklarını gasp edip onları fakir, çaresiz bıraktılar. Bu beş asır sonunda kazanılan zafer de çeşitli siyasi oyunlarla yine Müslümanların elinden alındı. 1977 yılında bağımsızlığını ilan eden Mozambik'te yönetimi ele geçiren Milli Cephe, sosyalist sistem getirdi. Bu sosyalist rejimin gölgesinde misyonerler gayet rahat bir çalışma ortamı bulabildiler. Geçmişte Müslümanlardan zorla aldıklarının çok az bir kısmını geri veren misyonerler, verdikleriyle beraber batıl inançlarını da kabul ettirmeye çalıştılar.
Hıristiyan kilisesi Mozambik'te yürütülen hıristiyanlaştırma çalışmalarıyla ilgili olarak verdiği raporunda bu ülkede hıristiyanların sayısının hızla arttığını duyurdu. Bu ülkede açlığın hüküm sürdüğü yerlerle kurak bölgelerde gıda maddelerinin dağıtılması hususunda misyoner teşkilatları ile hükümetin sıkı bir işbirliği içinde oldukları bildirildi. Mozambik'teki hıristiyanlaştırma çalışmaları genellikle Müslümanlara yönelik. Yukarıda sözü edilen kilise raporuna göre Mozambik'teki "Yav" kabilelerinin % 80'i, "Makondi" kabilelerinin de % 43'ü Müslüman.
Bugün hâlâ açlığın cenderesinden kurtulamamış olan Somali'de misyonerlik çalışmalarının iki asırlık bir geçmişi var. Misyonerler bu ülkede iki asırlık hummalı çalışmaları sonunda tek bir Müslümanı bile hıristiyan yapmayı başaramadılar ama sömürgeci güçlerin bu ülkenin yönetimini kendi çıkarlarına hizmet edecek kişilerin eline teslim etmeleri için şartları hazırlamayı başardılar. Somali'nin 1991 ayaklanmaları ile iktidardan uzaklaştırılan eski diktatörü Siyad Berri, ülkedeki İslâmi uyanışın önüne geçmek amacıyla hıristiyan misyonerlerden yararlanıyordu. İslâmi hareket mensuplarına göz açtırmayan Siyad Berri, misyonerlere Müslüman halk içinde faaliyet yürütmeleri için her türlü imkânı sağlıyordu. Sömürgeci güçlerin çıkarlarını koruması üzere Somali devlet başkanlığına getirilen Siyad Berri misyonerlerin önüne bütün kapıları açmış ve misyoner okulları açmalarına fırsat tanımıştı. Hatta Berri ihtiyaçlı durumdaki Müslüman ailelerin çocuklarının binlercesini hıristiyan misyonerlere satmaya bile kalkıştı. (4) Somali Müslümanlarının 1988 sonlarına doğru Kuveyt İslam Fıkhı Enstitüsü'nün 5. dönem toplantısına gönderdikleri mektupta şöyle deniyordu: "...Yönetim hıristiyanlaştırma çalışmaları için her türlü imkânı hazırladı. Müslümanlar tarafındaki bütün engelleri kaldırdı. Müslümanların İslâmi hislerini öldürdü. İslâmi tebliğ çalışmalarını yasakladı, ağızları kapattırdı ve misyonerlerin seslerinden başka her sesi susturdu. Artık misyonerlerin ülkemizde enine boyuna dolaşmaları ve istediklerini yapmaları için bir engel söz konusu değil. Ağızların kapatılmasından, İslam'ın sesinin kısılmasından, Müslüman davetçilerin kovulmalarından veya hapse atılmalarından sonra meydan onlara kaldığı için misyonerler artık Müslümanların çocuklarını arabalara yükleyerek adeta mal gönderir gibi Avrupa veya Amerika kiliselerine gönderebiliyorlar. Somali tarihinde ilk kez bazı gençlerin boyunlarına haç astırıp sokaklarda dolaştığı görüldü. Kuzey bölgedeki bazı şehirlerin yıkılmasına ve ahalilerinin sürgün edilmesine yol açan son olaylardan sonra bazı aileler çoluklarıyla çocuklarıyla Avrupa'ya veya Amerika'ya göç ettiler. Gittikleri yerlerde onları kilisenin adamları karşılayıp çocuklarını alıyorlar". (5) Somali'de 1991 yılında çıkan ve Siyad Berri diktatörlüğüne son vermeyi amaçlayan iç savaşın, halkı daha çok fakirliğe ve açlığa itmesi de misyonerlerin işine yaradı. Hatta misyoner teşkilatları bu kez Birleşmiş Milletler teşkilatı ile de işbirliği yaparak hıristiyanlaştırma çalışmalarını daha da hızlandırdılar.
Fakir Afrika ülkelerinden Malavi'de elli - altmış yıl öncesine kadar nüfusun % 66'sını Müslümanlar oluştururken bu oran zaman içinde % 17'ye kadar düştü. Bu kadar kısa süre içinde böyle büyük bir düşüş gerçekleşmesinin sebebi eğitimin hıristiyanların denetimi altında olmasıdır. Misyonerler eğitimi denetimlerine almaları sayesinde okuyan kesimi ele geçirdiler. Bunun üzerine İslam okumamış kesimin dini haline geldi. Misyonerler bunu da İslam aleyhine bir propaganda malzemesi olarak kullandılar ve İslam'ın ancak cahil kesim tarafından kabul edilebilecek bir din olduğuna ülke halkının bir bölümünü inandırabildiler. (6) Fakat özellikle 1980'li yıllarda bu ülkede yeniden bir İslâmi uyanış ortaya çıktı. Bu uyanış sayesinde, geçmişte hıristiyan misyonerlerin İslam hakkındaki asılsız iddialarından etkilenen ve özellikle inançları yiyecek maddesi karşılığında çalınmış olan Malavililer yeniden İslam'ı tanımaya ve Müslüman olmaya başladılar. Bu durum karşısında Papa II. Jean Paul'ün emriyle Malavi'de görev yapan misyonerler yeniden bir atağa geçtiler. Ama bu kez misyonerler pek başarı elde edemediler ve Müslümanların çalışmaları daha etkili oldu. Hıristiyan kilisesi Malavi'de yenik düştüğünü ve geçmişte kullandığı hilelerin artık iş görmediğini anlayınca bu ülkede her türlü dini propagandanın yasak edilmesini istedi. Katoliklerin dini lideri II. Jean Paul de 1989 baharında çeşitli Afrika ülkelerini içeren ziyareti esnasında Malavi'ye de uğradı. Ziyaret ettiği diğer Afrika ülkelerindeki misyonerlik çalışmalarına devletin destek vermesini isteyen II. Jean Paul, Malavi'de bütün dini propagandaların yasak edilmesi çağrısını tekrarladı. Bu durum sömürgecilerin çıkarlarını garantiye almak için dini bir altyapı oluşturmak üzere görevlendirilen hıristiyan misyonerlerin eşit şartlarda mücadeleye ve er meydanında güreşe yanaşamadıklarını ortaya koyuyordu.
Mali'nin Kav şehrinde misyonerlik faaliyetleri 1927'de başladı. O tarihten 1980'lere kadar hıristiyanlaştırılabilen Müslüman sayısı sadece ikiydi. Ama bu zaman zarfında misyonerlerin "fakirleştirme" ve "cahilleştirme" politikaları başarılı oldu. Dolayısıyla 1980'lerden sonra hıristiyanlaştırılabilen Müslüman sayısı hayli arttı.
Mali'de faaliyet yürüten hıristiyan misyonerlerin genç kızları çeşitli yollarla evlerinden alarak misyoner merkezlerine teslim ettikleri tespit edildi. Konuyla ilgili açıklamalarda hıristiyan misyonerlerin Müslüman kızları kandırabilmek için onlara süs eşyası, güzel ve lezzetli yiyecekler, kıymetli giyecekler temin ettikleri bildirildi. Misyonerler bu yollarla ağlarına düşürebildikleri Müslüman genç kızları ailelerinden habersiz olarak misyoner merkezlerine götürüyor ve orada hıristiyanlık propagandasına tabi tutuyorlardı. Mali'de misyonerlik çalışmalarını yürüten örgütlerin genellikle kadın örgütleri olması da ilgi çekiciydi. Bunun en önemli sebebi orada daha çok genç kızların hedef alınması ve pusuların, ağların onlara göre düzenlenmiş olmasıydı. Dikkat çeken bir başka husus ise Mali'de faaliyet yürüten misyoner kadınların çoğunlukla Fransız asıllı olmalarıdır. Bunda Fransa'nın Mali'deki sömürgeci çıkarlarının korunmasının etkisi vardı. Fransa yönetimi hıristiyanlaştırma yoluyla Mali'deki emperyalist çıkarlarını korumak amacıyla kilise teşkilatlarına ve misyonerlere büyük yardımlar yapıyor. (7)
Afrika'daki hıristiyan misyonerler zaman zaman siyasi karışıklıklara ve fitnelere de sebep olmaktadırlar. Mesela Afrika'nın küçük ülkelerinden olan Liberya'da Ağustos 1990'da çıkarılan ayaklanmanın asıl amacı bu ülkedeki İslâmi ilerleyişin önüne geçmekti. 3 milyon nüfusa sahip Liberya'da halkın yaklaşık % 45'ini oluşturan Müslümanlar, ne devlet başkanı Samuel Doe'nin ne de ayaklananların tarafını tutuyorlardı. Buna rağmen çok sayıda Müslüman atılan mermilere hedef seçildi. Liberya'daki Müslüman davetçilerin ileri gelenlerinden olan Seyko Hüseyin Sako'nun haftalık el-Muslimun gazetesine verdiği demece göre çoğunluğu putperest kavimlere mensup olan isyancılar Liberya'daki hıristiyan misyoner teşkilatlarından ve kilise temsilcilerinden önemli oranda yardım alıyorlardı. Liberya'daki ayaklanmanın başlama hikâyesi de oldukça ilginçti. Önce kilise güdümündeki Observer gazetesinin başkan Samuel Doe'yi Müslümanlara arka çıkmakla, camilerin ve İslâmi okulların yapımına yardımcı olmakla suçlamasıyla işe başlandı. Bunun arkasından karşılıklı suçlamalar ve ithamlar birbirini takip etti. Sonunda yine büyük ölçüde kilise mensuplarının ve misyonerlerin tahrikleri neticesinde ayaklanma başlatıldı. İsyancılar gerçekte Samuel Doe iktidarına son vermeyi amaçladıkları halde birçok yerde silahlarını Müslümanlara çevirdiler. Bazı Müslüman köylerinde toplu katliam gerçekleştirdiler. Liberya olayları ile ilgili olarak özellikle üzerinde düşünülmesi gereken de isyancıların bir Müslüman köyüne girdiklerinde ilk önce köyün imamını sormaları ve ilk iş olarak onu bulup öldürmeleriydi.
1989 Mayıs'ının ortalarında Batı Afrika ülkelerinden Senegal'in başkenti Dakar'da Senegallilerin Moritanyalılara saldırmaları üzerine başlayan çatışmalarda birçok insan öldürüldü. Bu olaylarda özellikle Fransa hesabına çalışan misyonerlerin parmağı olduğu sonradan ortaya çıkarıldı. Moritanya kültür bakanı Ahmed el-Emin Veled bu konu ile ilgili olarak yaptığı açıklamada misyonerlerin Afrika'da güven ve istikrarı bozmak, çeşitli sürtüşmelere sebep olabilmek için bilhassa hıristiyan yaptıkları kimseleri kullandıklarını ve bu arada ayrılıkçı gruplar ile de işbirliği içine girdiklerini söyledi. Ahmed el-Emin Veled, Senegal ile Moritanya arasında ortaya çıkan sürtüşmede katolik kilisesi hesabına çalışan misyonerlerin büyük rollerinin olduğuna işaret etti. Bakan Veled, katolik kilisesi hesabına çalışan misyonerlerin Senegallilerin kavmiyetçi düşüncelerini harekete geçirmek suretiyle, kendilerini bu ülkede yaşayan Moritanyalı azınlığa karşı kışkırttıklarını ve Senegal yönetimini de Moritanya ile savaşa girmek üzere teşvik ettiklerini ifade etti. Senegal olaylarının başlamasında Fransa hesabına çalışan ajanların ve yayın organlarının da etkinliği olmuştu. Senegal olaylarını kışkırtanların ve tertipleyenlerin başında Senegal'in eski başkanı Sengur zamanında İçişleri bakanlığı yapmış olan Jean Goulan bulunuyordu. Fransa finansmanlı basın organları da Moritanyalılarla Lübnanlıların geçmişte köle ticareti yaparak zengin olduklarını ileri sürüyor ve bundan dolayı Senegallileri Moritanyalılara karşı kışkırtıyorlardı. İşin gerçeğinde ise Senegal'deki köle ticaretini Fransızlar ellerinde tutmuşlar ve bu ülkeden zorla topladıkları binlerce Müslümanı Avrupa ülkelerinde köle olarak satmışlardı. Fransa güdümlü Demokratik Parti gazetesi de Senegalli siyahları Moritanyalı beyazlara karşı toplu kıyama davet etti. Bütün bu olaylar Fransız emperyalizmi ile misyoner teşkilatlarının işbirliğine delil teşkil ediyordu.
Uganda'da 19. yüzyılın sonlarına doğru başlayan Müslüman katliamının arkasında hıristiyan misyonerler vardı. Hıristiyan misyonerler bu ülkedeki Müslüman hâkimiyetine son verebilmek için adam satın alma yoluyla bazı yerli Ugandalıları kendi taraflarına çekebildiler. Ardından kendi adamlarına modern silahlar temin ederek Müslümanlara karşı dini savaşlar başlattılar. Bu savaşlarda on binlerce Müslüman topluca öldürüldü.
Sudan'ın güneyindeki ayrılıkçı gruplara hıristiyan misyonerler tarafından tabut içinde silah gönderildiği Sudan polisi tarafından tespit edilmişti. Bu olayın ortaya çıkarıldığı dönemdeki Sudan Kültür bakanı Ali Şumuvv, bir açıklamasında Sudan'ın çeşitli iç problemlerinin arkasında hıristiyan misyonerlerin bulunduğuna işaret etti. Ali Şumuvv, misyonerlerin Sudan'ın güneyini kuzeyinden ayırarak bu bölgede kendi amaçlarına hizmet edecek ufak bir devlet ortaya çıkarmak için bütün imkânlarını seferber ettiklerini belirtti. Ali Şumuvv konuyla ilgili açıklamasında Afrika'daki Müslümanların en büyük baş belalarının hıristiyan misyonerler olduğuna dikkat çekti. (8)
Orta Afrika ülkelerinden olan Kenya'da misyonerlik çalışmaları bugün hâlâ oldukça yoğun durumdadır. 1990 yılında bu ülkede sadece İngiltere'den 320 misyoner görev yapıyordu. Batı ülkeleriyle iyi ilişkiler içinde olan Kenya hükümeti de misyonerlik çalışmalarına her türlü imkânı sağlamaktadır. Bu ülkede misyonerlik çalışmalarının oldukça yoğun olması sebebiyle bazı çevreler Kenya'yı Afrika'nın Vatikan'ı olarak adlandırmaktadırlar. Ne var ki, gittikleri yerlerde merhamet tacirliği yapan misyonerlerin Kenya'da silah ticareti ile de uğraştıkları belirlendi. Ancak misyonerlerin bu işgüzarlığı, hıristiyanlık propagandalarına her türlü imkânı tanıyan Kenya hükümetini kızdırdı. Kenya hükümeti 1989 sonlarına doğru, ülkeye silah soktukları ve iç güvenliği tehdit ettikleri gerekçesiyle Kenya Hıristiyan Kiliseler Birliği (ACCK) üyesi bazı misyonerleri sınır dışı etti. Kenya hükümeti olayla ilgili açıklamasında hıristiyanlık propagandasında kullanılacak malzeme diye göstererek ülkeye silah ve savaşta kullanılacak haritalar soktuklarının tespit edildiğini bildirdi. Konuyla ilgili olarak verilen haberlerde kilise papazlarından Richard Hamilton adında bir kişinin Kenya'dan kovulduktan sonra mühendis kılığına girerek kilisenin mülkünü alıp Hıristiyanlığa hizmet eden başka kurumlara çevirmek amacıyla yeniden bu ülkeye girmeye kalkıştığına işaret edildi. (9)
1977'de siyasi bağımsızlığına kavuşan Cibuti de geniş çaplı bir misyoner saldırısına maruz kaldı. Somali'nin kuzeyinde Aden Körfezi kıyısında bulunan Cibuti'nin bir milyon civarındaki nüfusunun yüzde yüze yakını Müslümandır. Cibuti aynı zamanda Somali zulmünden kaçan Ogadenli Müslümanların da mülteci olarak yaşadıkları bir ülke. Ogadenli mülteciler misyonerlerin iştahlarını kabarttı ve Cibuti'ye yönelik misyoner saldırısı da, Ogadenli Müslümanların yurtlarını terk ederek bu ülkeye iltica etmesiyle birlikte hız kazandı. Cibuti küçük bir ülke olmasına rağmen emperyalizm için özel bir önem arz etmektedir. Çünkü Aden Körfezi'ni Kızıl Deniz'e bağlayan Babu'l-Mendeb boğazı Cibuti'nin kontrolündedir. Güneyden Somali ile kuzeyden ve batıdan da Etyopya ile sınırdır. Bu itibarla önemli bir coğrafi konuma sahiptir. Dolayısıyla emperyalizmin öncüleri durumundaki misyonerler Cibuti'ye özel ihtimam gösteriyorlar. Amaç sadece insanları hıristiyan yapmak değil buradaki emperyalist çıkarları garantiye almak.
Misyonerler Afrikalı Müslümanları dinlerinden uzaklaştırabilmek için onların aralarında kavmiyetçiliği yayma yolunda da büyük gayretler sarf ettiler. Misyonerler uzun yıllar Afrikalıları, İslam'ın bir "Arap dini" olduğuna inandırmaya çalışarak, onların daha çok kavmiyetçi düşünceleri benimsemelerini sağlamak istediler. Onların bu yöndeki çalışmalarının Afrikalılar arasında önemli etkileri olmuştur. Ancak, Afrika kıtasında İslâmi uyanışın yeniden kendini gösterdiği son yıllarda misyonerlerin kavmiyetçi fikirleri yayma çabaları eski etkisini kaybetmeye başladı.
Siyonist - Misyoner İşbirliği
Afrika'daki hıristiyan misyonerler İslam'a ve Müslümanlara karşı çalışmalarında siyonist İsrail rejimi ile de işbirliği yapıyorlar. Özellikle son yıllarda Afrika ülkelerinde de İslâmi uyanışın etkili olması üzerine hıristiyan misyonerler siyonist rejimle daha çok işbirliğine girme ihtiyacı duydular. Liberya'da binlerce Müslümanın öldürülmesine yol açan iç savaşın arkasında hıristiyan misyonerlerle birlikte siyonistler de vardı. Güney Sudan'daki ayrılıkçı gruplara da hıristiyan misyonerlerle birlikte siyonist rejim de destek vermektedir. Misyonerler Güney Sudan'daki ayrılıkçılara tabut içinde silah temin ederlerken siyonist İsrail yönetimi de ayrılıkçı militanları özel askeri eğitime tabi tutmaktadır.
Misyonerlerin Asya'daki Çalışmaları da Afrika'dakinin Benzeri
Hıristiyan misyonerler, Afrika'daki gibi Asya ülkelerinde de insanların fakirliklerini hıristiyanlaştırma faaliyetlerinde değerlendirmektedirler. Halkının büyük çoğunluğu Müslüman olan ve dünya ülkeleri arasında fakirlik sıralamasında ikinci sırayı alan Bangladeş'te hıristiyan misyonerler gayet yoğun bir faaliyet yürütmektedirler. Fakirlik, bilgisizlik, işsizlik ve sağlık hizmetlerinin yetersizliği hıristiyan misyonerlerin başarılı olmak için aradıkları şartlar. Bu şartların tümü Bangladeş'te mevcut. Dolayısıyla kilise teşkilatları bu ülkeye oldukça fazla önem veriyorlar. Misyonerler fakir ve dinleri hakkında yeterince bilgi sahibi olmayan Müslümanları tuzaklarına düşürmek için sosyal yardım merkezleri, okullar vs. açıyorlar. Kurdukları sosyal yardım merkezlerinden yardım almak isteyen Müslümanlara hıristiyan olmalarını şart koşuyorlar. Okullarına öğrenci alırken ise hıristiyan olma şartı aramıyorlar. Ancak misyoner teşkilatlarına bağlı okullara giren çocuklar sürekli hıristiyanlık propagandasına tabi tutuluyorlar. Aynı şekilde misyonerlerin sağlık hizmetlerinden yararlanmak isteyen Müslümanlar da hıristiyanlık propagandalarına maruz kalıyorlar. Devletin resmi sağlık kuruluşları yetersiz kaldığından ve düzensiz beslenme, sağlık kontrolünün ve koruyucu hekimliğin olmaması gibi sebeplerden dolayı hastalık oranı yüksek olduğu için misyonerlerin sağlık kuruluşlarına ihtiyaç duyanların sayısı çok oluyor. 200 yıldan buyana yoğun misyonerlik faaliyetlerine maruz olan Bangladeş'te son yıllara kadar 1 milyon Müslümanın hıristiyanlaştırıldığı çeşitli kaynaklarda ifade edilmektedir. Bangladeş hıristiyanları kendilerine özel (bağımsız) bir kilise teşkilatı kurdular. (10) İslam ülkelerinin nüfusça en kalabalık olanı Endonezya'da da yoğun misyonerlik faaliyetleri yürütülmektedir. Batı, Endonezya'yı önce doğrudan işgal etti. Sonra kendi hesabına iş yapacak adamlarını yönetime geçirip işgal kuvvetlerini geri çekti. Daha sonra bu ülkede, İslâmi uyanışın başlaması ve emperyalizmin çıkarlarını tehdit etmesi üzerine öncü kuvvetleri durumundaki misyonerleri gönderdi. Endonezya'daki misyoner teşkilatları Birleşmiş Milletler teşkilatından da yardım almaktadırlar.
Diktatör Sukarno ve Suharto döneminde misyonerler totaliter rejimle işbirliği yaparak Müslümanlara baskı yapılması suretiyle onların dinlerini güvenilir kaynaklardan doğru bir şekilde öğrenmelerine engel oluyor, onları dinleri hakkında cahil bırakmak ve hıristiyanlık propagandalarından rahatlıkla etkilenebilecek, şuursuz ve bilgisiz insanlar topluluğu haline getirmek için çalışıyorlardı.
Bu ülkedeki misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin en önemli yanını ise diğer ülkelerde olduğu gibi insanların yoksulluklarından istifade oluşturmaktadır. Bu faaliyetlerinde başvurdukları metotlardan bazılarını şu şekilde sıralayabiliriz:
a.Hıristiyan olmak yahut hıristiyanlığı kabul etmek veya çocuklarını hıristiyan okullarına göndermek şartıyla, fakir Müslümanlara mali yardım yapılması.
b.Çeşitli vesilelerle rejim tarafından tutuklanan Müslümanların ailelerine yardım sağlayarak onları hıristiyanlığa ısındırmak.
c.Okullar açarak bu okullarda fakir ailelerin çocuklarına eğitim imkânı sağlamak.
d.Çeşitli sosyal hizmetlerle insanları kendilerine bağlamak ve hıristiyanlığa ısındırmak.
Bütün bu faaliyetleri için gerekli yardımları Batılı emperyalist ülkelerden ve onların kurduğu uluslararası teşkilatlardan alabiliyorlar.
Yine halkının büyük çoğunluğu Müslüman olan Uzakdoğu ülkelerinden olan Malezya'ya da misyonerler özel önem veriyorlar. Misyonerler Malezya'daki faaliyetlerini 1985'den sonra başlayan İslamizasyon faaliyetlerine paralel olarak hızlandırdılar.
Kısaca, misyonerlik faaliyetlerinden azade durumda hiçbir İslam ülkesi mevcut değildir.
Neden Hedef Müslümanlar?
Asya'daki misyoner teşkilatlarının çalışmalarını Taocular, Şintocular, Hindular ve Budistler arasında değil de özellikle Müslümanlar arasında yoğunlaştırmaları da dikkat çekici. Bunun en önemli sebebi İslam'ın bir hareket, aksiyon dini olmasıdır. Asya'daki misyonerler Müslümanların çoğunlukta olduğu bölgelere yönelik faaliyetlerini günden güne artırırlarken Japonya, Kore gibi Şintocuların ve Budistlerin çoğunlukta olduğu ülkelere uğrama ihtiyacı bile duymazlar.
Misyonerlerin Müslümanlar arasında yürüttükleri faaliyetlerin tek gayesi Müslümanları hıristiyanlaştırmak değil dinlerinden uzaklaştırmaktır. Kendi ülkelerindeki insanların hıristiyanlıktan uzaklaşmalarına rağmen çalışmalarını Müslümanların üzerinde yoğunlaştırmaları da bunu gösteriyor. Gayeleri Hıristiyanlığı yaymak olsaydı, hıristiyanlığı unutup dinsizleşmiş olan ve sayıları milyonları bulan Batı insanlarına daha çok ağırlık vermeleri gerekirdi. Müslümanları dinlerinden uzaklaştırmak istemelerinin asıl amacı da onların Batı çıkarları karşısında zararsız ve etkisiz hale getirilmelerini sağlamaktır.

----------

